# Man jailed



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian man jailed for 2 years for sexual harassment

Egyptian man jailed for 2 years for sexual harassment - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

baby steps...


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sexual Harassment*

Since my first visit to Egypt I could not understand how there could be so many "religious" people and yet there was so much sexual harassment and I couldn't make sense of it. Just read an article that explained it better than I have ever heard. 

Sexual Harassment in Egypt: Women Are People, Too - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Hope you guys enjoy it. I sure did! Got a lot of answers to questions I had a long time.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Great piece, written by the great Alaa Al-Aswany. He doesn't actually say anything new, but he says it really well.


----------

